# Ladies - What are your preferences for a daily watch?



## uwtiger

I'm doing some market research on what women look for in a daily wearer. I realize it will vary just like with us guys, but any feedback would be appreciated.

Here are some of my preferences for my daily: ~40mm, under 11mm, versatility (office, casual, travel), stainless steel, clean dial, legible in day/night, affordable, blue dial

Nice to haves but not required: Automatic movement, 2nd time zone (travel)

So my daily is an Omega AT 2517.80










What are your preferences for a daily? Size, features,etc. What watch is your go to daily and how would you make it better? Thanks!


----------



## mrv

My daily preference is Omega Constellation 25 mm quartz because it's perfect size, very comfortable on the wrist, and easy to read time. And it's elegant, feminine, and beautiful. I have several models, from the 80s, 90s, and 2000s.


----------



## katfromTN

My daily wearer preferences are anything between 32-37mm, preferably a diver, non busy dial, black or blue, bracelet preferred and affordable. 

Non essential but nice to me is automatic and great lume. 

Just purchased a Seiko SKX013 to be my new daily wearer soon. And later this year I plan to purchase an Omega Seamaster 300m 212.30.28.61.01.001 to take over the role. I work in physical therapy so I can get away with the sporty look on a daily basis.


----------



## KCZ

I have ~15 watches, and other than a couple of smaller dress watches, they are all 32-36mm, on a bracelet, and legible. Let me digress to say that many women's watches have hands that are the same color as the face, apparently because someone thinks they're prettier or something, and I would never buy a watch that I can't read. Generally, I like watches that are interesting to look at.

I don't have a single daily wear watch, but there are 4 or 5 that I mostly wear, depending on my plan for the day, my mood, and my outfit and jewelry. I am retired so I dress pretty casually. Back when I was working, I wore mostly Citizens and Seikos because my watches were frequently lost or damaged, and I needed something reliable but not really expensive. Even now, I don't think I could have just one watch as a daily...I need one nice watch, and one inexpensive one that can handle a little abuse.

Two-tone Aquaracer, 32mm, goes with my gold jewelry.








Omega Seamaster, James Bond 50th Anniversary Special Edition, 36mm. 








Franck Muller Cintree Curvex Lady Color Dreams, 29x39mm.








Squale Corallo Carabinieri, 34mm, no one except real enthusiasts know what this is.








Deep Blue Sea Princess, 34mm, good for functional, casual wear, and has awesome lume.








I'm on the fence about auto vs quartz for daily wear. The only auto above is the Seamaster. It's hard to have a bunch of autos and rotate them in and out of a wear cycle. OTOH, I have another Seamaster (blue face and 29mm) which is a quartz, and it's been sitting on my dresser for 3 months with a dead battery waiting for me to find time to make a 5 hour round trip to the nearest place that I would trust to replace a battery in a nice watch.

Based on my own interests and the things I've read in this forum, I don't think it's too hard for a woman to find a daily wear model. The area where selection is lacking is the "midsize" 33-36mm size range. It's not unusual to find something we like but it's only made in 29mm and 38mm sizes. Also, watches with complications like a second time zone or moonphase are scarce compared to men's watches. Men also get divers in a much wider color selection than we do. I'd be thrilled if watch manufacturers gave us those things.


----------



## katfromTN

KCZ said:


> Based on my own interests and the things I've read in this forum, I don't think it's too hard for a woman to find a daily wear model. The area where selection is lacking is the "midsize" 33-36mm size range. It's not unusual to find something we like but it's only made in 29mm and 38mm sizes. Also, watches with complications like a second time zone or moonphase are scarce compared to men's watches. Men also get divers in a much wider color selection than we do. I'd be thrilled if watch manufacturers gave us those things.


I second this^


----------



## uwtiger

Cool thank you all for your thoughts! That’s exactly the type of info I’m looking for. What are some other colors you would like to see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31

I can speak to you for my wife as she likes unisex sports watche not more than 38mm, low maintenance like eco drive from Citizen, stainless steel bracelet and lighter dial color, mop are also her favorite dial. Also 100mm water resistant is a must. Currently she rotates between Citizen 38mm radio controlled Chronograph and as a dress an Omega constellation Automatic unisex 35mm.


----------



## katfromTN

uwtiger said:


> Cool thank you all for your thoughts! That's exactly the type of info I'm looking for. What are some other colors you would like to see?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love more orange options for women or in the midsized range really. I love a lot of the orange divers but they are mostly too big for me. I try to stick under 38mm but no less than 34mm. There were many made years ago but they're all vintage at this point and priced a lot higher or just hard to find because of it. Other than that I like the classic blue and black.


----------



## KCZ

uwtiger said:


> Cool thank you all for your thoughts! That's exactly the type of info I'm looking for. What are some other colors you would like to see?


Yellow, green, red, turquoise/teal, and purple. Right now, women's divers in the 33-36mm range come in black, white, and blue. Momentum, a long-time manufacturer of colorful women's divers, is now selling their M1 only with white faces and in 31 and 39mm sizes. https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/dive-watches/products/splash-rubber Abdingdon started making women's divers in a rainbow of colors several years ago, but they're 40mm. If I wanted a 40mm watch, I'd just buy a men's watch. https://theabingdonco.com/product-category/dive-watches/marina/ Hanowa made divers and other sporty watches, like their 36mm Freedom, in variety of colors, but now has white, black, blue, and silver. (<==Only one of those is a real color.) The picture below isn't the greatest, IRL this is a vibrant purple.









Some of this commentary is digressing from the original question because I wouldn't want a purple or red watch as go-to, daily wearer, but this is an area where women's choices are sadly lacking compared to men's, unless we want a fashion watch from a mall boutique or to spend a small fortune on an Oyster.


----------



## uwtiger

Hmm.. I wonder if the diver manufacturers reduced the colors due to a drop in demand, but seems like it could be an opportunity since there aren’t many options (no competition).

What’s the lug width and case thickness preference (if any) for a 34-35mm size sport watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

I don't wear the same watch everyday, but I've been gravitating towards my Armida A11, SNK809 and Archimede Outdoor Protect more than others. I think the draw is due to a combination of the size and appeal of the dial, with size taking precedence. I'm starting to prefer watches in the 32-36mm size and mechanical over quartz.

I would appreciate more colored dials in smaller sizes. As others have mentioned, purple, yellow, teal/turquoise and orange would be nice. Definitely stainless steel case for me as I don't care much for gold or rose gold. Date on the dial isn't necessary for me, but I wouldn't mind it if it fits the symmetry of the dial.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## uwtiger

Thank you all for your insights! Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcandy

I alternate between a movado and timex watch and the timex is a digital watch that says the date and day which suits my nursing career


----------



## Amaliana

Style and compfort. I think the bulgari serpenti would be a great choice.


----------



## Amaliana

But also Chanel J12 is a amazing


----------



## Grance

I like small and delicate watches. The appearance is important. The second is its uniqueness. I used to buy a pointerless watch with a touch screen. Time is distinguished by the bright spot of the scale on the dial (it is the kind that touches the light). I find it novel.


----------



## Jen Allen

I am seeing some beautiful ladies watch choices. For me, my daily preference is my Stowa Classic Flieger 36 with it's easy to read black dialand comfortable leather strap. It has a casual look, but it's clean and simple design means it goes well with most outfits.


----------



## nami13

I have found that I have outgrown itty bitty watches and have also outgrown the rose gold 40mm watches.
My daily wear to work watch is an Omega 38mm Speedmaster in a white face.
I also have a Breitling Navitimer that I wear with all blue outfits. 
I considered a two tone watch to go with more formal outfits like evening dresses or sarees but I haven’t found one that is in the size range of 36-38mm.


----------

